# What was CBT or Group Therapy like for you?



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you find it helpful? And did you meet someone at group therapy that you clicked with/became friends with?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i met some nice people when i went to group therapy but overall i never found it that helpful.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I am 5 sessions into CBT with a new therapist. It has only been individual therapy so far but I'm finding it very helpful. My therapist and I had been discussing the different techniques and letting me choose which styles are most useful to me. I get therapy "homework" and he has become very supportive even outside of therapy sessions. 
I'm so glad i went back, even though i was very apprehensive.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

CBT works for me. I have a good therapist. 
Group therapy didn't work for me at all. I did connect with some people from the group, but after the therapy stopped, I lost contact.


----------



## Alloy (Jul 19, 2012)

CBT was garbage for me, but that was probably because I read all about it beforehand and went in with the mindset that it was not going to work, so it didn't.

Group therapy still has the same feel as being in a pub sat round a table with a load of strangers knowing you should probably say something but don't. I also got the impression it turned into a "who has the worse condition" contest.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you have SA would you really consider group therapy? I have been doing CBT for a year now and although it's been helpful and feel my psychologist is great I still think it's going to be a long road ahead.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I found that it helped me only a little bit when I was actually doing it, but since the time that I finished it, the skills I learned have been pretty helpful. The way I see it, it's important to think of CBT not as something that ends at the last session, but lessons that should be learned and applied. It can be hard, but quite worth it.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> If you have SA would you really consider group therapy? I have been doing CBT for a year now and although it's been helpful and feel my psychologist is great I still think it's going to be a long road ahead.


Yes because i'm not THAT socially anxious. I am not even half as bad as what I could be. Which i'm grateful for. I am actually looking forward to group therapy and I believe I will come out the other side. Because I don't plan on living this way forever.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Chloe17 said:


> Yes because i'm not THAT socially anxious. I am not even half as bad as what I could be. Which i'm grateful for. I am actually looking forward to group therapy and I believe I will come out the other side. Because I don't plan on living this way forever.


Good luck to you girley. Unfortunately I don't think not planning on living this way forever is enough in itself. I think we all want that deep down but it's not going to help us get out of the situation we're in. Sorry for being overly negative, guess I am not in a good place atm.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have no help from group therapy. I really dislike it. It's nice to be around people, since I don't get that a lot, but none of them can relate to my issues, I'm the only one with my kind of issues, and all I do is draw and zone out when people talk. There's only one girl my age, and only 2 other people near my age, and everyone else is 35-70 so I feel awkward sharing to people much older, too.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Good luck to you girley. Unfortunately I don't think not planning on living this way forever is enough in itself. I think we all want that deep down but it's not going to help us get out of the situation we're in. Sorry for being overly negative, guess I am not in a good place atm.


It's alright. I understand how you feel. Thanks for your reply. I will be fine. And to be honest with you.. I don't believe I was born with SA. So.. I will fight to the death to get over my issues. Trust me.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I have no help from group therapy. I really dislike it. It's nice to be around people, since I don't get that a lot, but none of them can relate to my issues, I'm the only one with my kind of issues, and all I do is draw and zone out when people talk. There's only one girl my age, and only 2 other people near my age, and everyone else is 35-70 so I feel awkward sharing to people much older, too.


That's not good. Why didn't you choose group therapy for Social Anxiety?

That's what i'm going to be doing. Everyone there will have SA. And I no doubt.. Will not even care one bit because I know everyone else is worried about themselves. Plus.. I am a spitting image of my sister personality wise. I'm naturally a ''I don't give a sh!t'' kind of person when the time is right.

Unfortunately.. My sister has that privellage every second of everyday. haha.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Chloe17 said:


> That's not good. Why didn't you choose group therapy for Social Anxiety?
> 
> That's what i'm going to be doing. Everyone there will have SA. And I no doubt.. Will not even care one bit because I know everyone else is worried about themselves. Plus.. I am a spitting image of my sister personality wise. I'm naturally a ''I don't give a sh!t'' kind of person when the time is right.
> 
> Unfortunately.. My sister has that privellage every second of everyday. haha.


I have BDD as my main issue, so it's even more uncommon than SA, so like no one there relates. It's a group for anxiety and depression, so that part they can relate, but there's nothing for BDD, anywhere really.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

a waste of time and money... yet I'm still going to sessions for some reason.


----------

